# From Management to Back to Engineering



## Oasis (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am into estimating and now into management. I am into senior level management in O&amp;G/Petrochem. My background is Civil Engineering and now I wish to come back to doing more engineering. Because I am into management now, its tough to quickly make a transition and start as a junior engineer. I would say I want to keep doing what I am doing but would like to diversify maybe 20% into engineering calcs etc. I am open to volunteering to sharpen my skills.

I would like to know from members what would be a best way to make this transition.


----------

